# Is it the hot weather the problem at MB. No fish!



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

I am just flat out disappointed with the fishing at Myrtle Beach. This area has nice piers but I cannot catch anything here.

I fished Pier 14 Monday and Tuesday evening at high tide and Springmaid tonight at high tide. I have not caught a single fish and have had maybe 4 bites in 3 days. I have seen maybe 12 or so fish caught by other people all week and nothing nice, maybe 5 to 8 or so 1 pound trout, 1 sting ray and a few spot and a couple of blues. I have fished with shrimp, cut bait, small dead herring, fish bites and even tried Gulp sand fleas and no success.

Is anyone having any luck?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd try MI for reds, specs, and maybe some flounder.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Depends what one calls luck....as long as I don't get skunked I consider it a good day...Just from my experience I agree the fishing is slow down here. 

There is a saying..like...10%of the fishermen catch 90%of the fish...I believe that saying....The 10% of the fishermen are experienced anglers who know when and where to fish the piers and surf.. 

I hope someday I can become one of the 90%club..:fishing:


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

tadpole1, dont beat yourself up or give up. i fished hog inlet at cherry grove last year about this time and the water was full of mullet. i fished pretty hard that week and natta nothing. i too was frustrated because of all the bait fish in the water and there seemed to be nothing hitting. i also thought the water temp must have been too warm and figured i was there a week too early. anyway, your not alone, just keep fishing and you will catch some fish, maybe not this week but you eventually will hook up. keep fishing:fishing:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

The fishing is tricky here. I was lucky enough to meet some good guys to teach me how to catch. There are no locals that I know of that fish in Myrtle Beach. If you want to fish tomorrow or Saturday let me know because the fish are here.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I bet you gonna get em too Dan.....

I got a date with a skiff Friday morning myself :fishing:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

If LR is anything like MI then you'll be better served to wait until after spot season. Somebody should tell these spot fishermen that a bag of bloodworms cost more than a box of spots ;>

You ever need somebody to help with gas and pull anchor lines then give me a holla.

Dan


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

surfsidesativa said:


> The fishing is tricky here. I was lucky enough to meet some good guys to teach me how to catch. There are no locals that I know of that fish in Myrtle Beach. If you want to fish tomorrow or Saturday let me know because the fish are here.


Hi surfsidesative,

If you were talking to me, and inviting me to fish Friday, then yes, I am willing to stay another day and fish Friday.

Let me know.

And hello Big Worm...I think I bought a Penn reel and Ocean Master from you a couple years ago didn't I. You still peddling real estate.

Jim


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Tadpole, yeas I think you did buy that combo from me. Still in working condition I hope? Yes still in Real Estate. Somebody has to be the insane one....

Dan, we need to hook up and kill some trout when it cools off on the boat. I know you got some killer holes.....


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Actually Wayne has some killer holes that he was nice enough to show outfishin and I

Are you able to get any shrimp up there?

Tad- I'll fish tomorrow if you want. I wouldn't mind walking down to the rocks....


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

surfsidesativa where are you talking about the rocks?

What time and where.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah been getting shrimp, no real big shrimp but they are still around. I will let you know if they are still there tomorrow. I have to get back to the office but I am going to make a quick morning run.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

the unusally high fall tides has had the most affect this week. 8plus ft. along with the northeaster we had, the water is still a little dirty.
i believe all along the southeast coast the mullet and shrimp are here for awhile. the shrimp will get large enough to cast from the surf to keep for eating of freezing for bait.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Tad, turn right at the garden city pier and drive till you can't drive any further. Park on dolphin st and there's a public access right there. Walk down the beach about a mile south is the murrells inlet jetty (the rocks). I'll try and get there @ around 10:30 - 11:00.

Dan 843 267 6297


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds good Dan.

Are you saying its a one mile walk from where I park?

I'll be there by 10:30 Friday. What about bait, what do you suggest?

My cell is 910-964-1631

Jim


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Got a cast net? I'll pick up a lb of shrimp and that should be good to catch something to cut. Maybe we'll find some fleas. Grab some eagle claw 197 circles or something similar and maybe some hooks small enough for spots.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> Got a cast net? I'll pick up a lb of shrimp and that should be good to catch something to cut. Maybe we'll find some fleas. Grab some eagle claw 197 circles or something similar and maybe some hooks small enough for spots.


hey, quit spot burning dan, J/K I Might see you there, on the yak....


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

surfsidesativa said:


> Tad, turn right at the garden city pier and drive till you can't drive any further. Park on dolphin st and there's a public access right there. Walk down the beach about a mile south is the murrells inlet jetty (the rocks). I'll try and get there @ around 10:30 - 11:00.
> 
> Dan 843 267 6297


Dan is the walk a mile from where I park?

I do not have a cast net but I can buy one at Wally World as I need one anyway.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Just about a mile. I have a cast net but it is ripped. Will have my phone so just call.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> hey, quit spot burning dan, J/K I Might see you there, on the yak....


Is that you with that bright green yak?


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

I hate to break into this thread and I apologize. But am I to gather from this that you can walk to the South Jetty from Garden city?? If this is so I would assume it would be better to fish from there then the North side Jetty??? Please let me know if this is right as I would rather fish from there then drive to Huntington.

Thanks
Ty


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Southern Man said:


> Is that you with that bright green yak?


It is camo green, I also duck hunt out of it, I was in Surfside today between third ave and the pier, trolling for kings, no takers however, only two small sharks.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

You can walk to the North Jetty from Garden City Beach. Jim (tadpole) and I went todoay and caught 3 mid-large blues, short flounder and 2 pinfish. Fishing was just turning on when we had to leave.

Some guy left threw a live mullet out right by the rocks and then walked away to go catch some bait. Jim and I were talking when we noticed the rod take a violent strike. I ran my fat butt as fast as I could to catch it for the guy and it literally took off and flew 20' through the air never to be seen again. Crazy.


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

If any of you guys do not know Dan (aka surfsidesative) then get to know him. Fished with him today and he a stand up and good guy and knows his fishing pretty well.

Dan I greatly enjoyed the company and hospitality today.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Dan is good people, I can second that. Got into some nice drum with him and Pete.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Tadpole1 said:


> If any of you guys do not know Dan (aka surfsidesative) then get to know him. Fished with him today and he a stand up and good guy and knows his fishing pretty well.
> 
> Dan I greatly enjoyed the company and hospitality today.


You must be thinking of the wrong Dan.

Just kidding, he is alright, doesn't know his TGI Friday's menu that well however.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

did yall catch any fish??


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> It is camo green, I also duck hunt out of it, I was in Surfside today between third ave and the pier, trolling for kings, no takers however, only two small sharks.


OK this guy was in the inlet, the other day. He was all over the inlet, I told my fishing buddy he must have a hidden motor on that thing. 
Had Dreadlocks.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

so are the spots bitting in MB yet or what


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't know about MB but they are tearing it up in MI


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

ba0021 said:


> so are the spots bitting in MB yet or what


unless you need drum bait, WHO CARE'S?


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*Thanks!!*

I'll be there sometime tomorrow morning. Depends on what time I get my rear out of bed. I'm assuming there is public beach access/parking at the end of Garden City. Is the walk about the same to the north jetty as it is parking at huntington and walking to the south jetty?

Thanks again for your information!!! 

If anyone wants to stop and say hello I'll be the guy wearing a Clemson hat proudly (regardless of our record!).


I have a great feeling about this weeks fishing...hopefully I can bring home enough fish to get me throught the Winter!!!

Ty


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

outfishin28 said:


> unless you need drum bait, WHO CARE'S?


Aint that the friggin truth....


----------

